# [Q] My phone contacts cannot be visible to whatsapp



## peterhon (Jul 29, 2013)

Dear all,
          I use google account to input my contacts. Now, when I input a contact to my android phone. The contact does not show in whatsapp. I am sure the user is having whatsapp installed. How can I make my contacts visible in whatsapp.

Thanks.


----------



## hesami (Jul 29, 2013)

peterhon said:


> Dear all,
> I use google account to input my contacts. Now, when I input a contact to my android phone. The contact does not show in whatsapp. I am sure the user is having whatsapp installed. How can I make my contacts visible in whatsapp.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



in whats app setting, contacts, check the show all contacts...(maybe its hidden contact with this check its ok)
if not worked, maybe the one you think had whats app, registered with another phone number,


----------



## sachinkh (Jul 29, 2013)

peterhon said:


> Dear all,
> I use google account to input my contacts. Now, when I input a contact to my android phone. The contact does not show in whatsapp. I am sure the user is having whatsapp installed. How can I make my contacts visible in whatsapp.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Go to Whatsapp settings>contacts>tick show all contacts.. if the problem persists then try syncing your contacts again with whatsapp servers by going to phone settings>accounts& syn>tap whatsapp account then sync contacts... it will solve your problem...Click Thanks if i helped you.


----------



## BliZzArD_420 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi all , for days now im trying to fix this problem , i tried almost everything but nothing works. 
Can't see my contact list on whatsapp , viber , line etc , it just doesn't want to sync. The apps are working fine but i can't see any contacts , i only see the number if someone msges or calls me , and even if i add it manually to my contact list nothing happens.
I imported my contacts from my SIM , synced it with the google account , whatsapp account , everything is up to date.
It might be a ROM problem (can't ask in the development sections need 10 posts  )
Im on cm-10.2-20140104-Sultan-pyramid.zip (with ION) (HTC sensation XE)
Last ROM that worked: cm-10.2-20131117-Sultan-pyramid.zip (no ION)
It seems no one has the problem cause no one is complaining about it.
Is there a possible fix? Or it's just the ROM that is not compatible , but why is no one reporting the problem?

(Google couldn't help me, i hope XDA can!  )

Thank you very much


----------



## BliZzArD_420 (Jan 8, 2014)

Suggestions are welcomed, thanks


----------



## BliZzArD_420 (Jan 9, 2014)

I guess i gonna have to try my luck elsewhere , thank you anyways


----------



## AR SMARTY (Jan 9, 2014)

You can only share your contacts in whatsapp!

Send From My NEXUS 7 using Tapatalk premium


----------



## BliZzArD_420 (Jan 9, 2014)

It's not about sharing contacts its about having a visible contact list on whatsapp/viber and co 



[email protected] said:


> You can only share your contacts in whatsapp!
> 
> Send From My NEXUS 7 using Tapatalk premium

Click to collapse


----------



## jonnybcn (Jan 10, 2014)

*No whatsapp contacts on CM 11*

I do not have contacts, only telephone numbers in whatsapp chat, but nothing in contact list. Any idea ?


----------



## BliZzArD_420 (Jan 11, 2014)

I think we have the same problem, im using  CM 10.2 with ION
When someone messages me i do see the phone numbers without names , but yes my whatsapp/viber contact list is empty as well :/




jonnybcn said:


> I do not have contacts, only telephone numbers in whatsapp chat, but nothing in contact list. Any idea ?

Click to collapse


----------



## jonnybcn (Jan 11, 2014)

BliZzArD_420 said:


> I think we have the same problem, im using  CM 10.2 with ION
> When someone messages me i do see the phone numbers without names , but yes my whatsapp/viber contact list is empty as well :/

Click to collapse



Indeed! I have checked Viber and the same issue. Also my voip phone (Zoiper) does not keep call log. I have moved to CM 11 M2 Snapshot but in vain.


----------



## jonnybcn (Jan 11, 2014)

jonnybcn said:


> Indeed! I have checked Viber and the same issue. Also my voip phone (Zoiper) does not keep call log. I have moved to CM 11 M2 Snapshot but in vain.

Click to collapse



SOLVED!!!!

Check your Privacy Guard setting per App under security or turn it off completely.


----------



## BliZzArD_420 (Jan 11, 2014)

Solved here as well   privacy guard kept turning on,  so turned it off completely, thank you for the reminder  



jonnybcn said:


> SOLVED!!!!
> 
> Check your Privacy Guard setting per App under security or turn it off completely.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## kakadiya (Feb 5, 2014)

BliZzArD_420 said:


> Solved here as well   privacy guard kept turning on,  so turned it off completely, thank you for the reminder
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've different problem, Suddenly all but few of my contacts disappeared. I ticked "show all contacts" and they are back again. But the problem now is, I can see their status updates, online time but cant see their photo.. Few contacts photos are still visible and updates also when they change it. But 90% contacts photos are gone now.

btw I'm using slim ROM on nexus-s


----------



## flobz (Feb 23, 2014)

hiya all i have this prob only a couple contacts showing and i am using phoenix rom on galaxy note 2

anyone have any ideas?

thanks flobz


----------



## Ryborg (Feb 24, 2014)

I just imported my contacts from my SD card on the last ROM flash and every one appeared


----------



## simvit (Jul 5, 2015)

*same problem is happening wid me i am a htc 626g+ user*




BliZzArD_420 said:


> Hi all , for days now im trying to fix this problem , i tried almost everything but nothing works.
> Can't see my contact list on whatsapp , viber , line etc , it just doesn't want to sync. The apps are working fine but i can't see any contacts , i only see the number if someone msges or calls me , and even if i add it manually to my contact list nothing happens.
> I imported my contacts from my SIM , synced it with the google account , whatsapp account , everything is up to date.
> It might be a ROM problem (can't ask in the development sections need 10 posts  )
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dhanya (Oct 24, 2016)

I too have the same problem, i have updated whatsapp and now i can see the phone numbers and msg but no name, and my contacts in whatsup  also show empty.


----------

